# BMW’s xDrive AWD system puts Audi’s Quattro system to shame - Video



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvqQuC_8VrM&feature=player_embedded

In the seemingly never-ending battle of one-upsmanship between Audi and BMW, the latter has somehow managed to make fun of the former***8217;s fabled - and original - Quattro system all while promoting its very own xDrive system that, not coincidentally, is celebrating 25 years of using all-wheel drive technology on its vehicles.

Quite a handful, isn***8217;t it?

If you had problems following that, then let this video do the explaining for you. In it, we see two SUVs being tested on its all-wheel drive capabilities, the Audi Q5 and the BMW X3, while trying to drive up a steep metal incline. Surprisingly enough, the Audi Q5 ***8211; with that Quattro system ***8211; struggles to even get a sniff of the second platform whereas the BMW ***8211; with the xDrive system ***8211; does so with relative ease. Since this looks to be a BMW press event, we***8217;re going to withhold judgment on the X3***8217;s seemingly dominant all-wheel drive system and instead chalk it up to BMW pulling the proverbial rug on its competitor once again.

After all, the Quattro system can***8217;t be that bad, can it?

Source - http://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-ne...s-audi-s-quattro-system-to-shame-ar99021.html

*Read more news about BMW's xDrive*


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

tim330i said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvqQuC_8VrM&feature=player_embedded
> 
> In the seemingly never-ending battle of one-upsmanship between Audi and BMW, the latter has somehow managed to make fun of the former's fabled - and original - Quattro system all while promoting its very own xDrive system that, not coincidentally, is celebrating 25 years of using all-wheel drive technology on its vehicles.
> 
> ...


They should put that on Night Line
cheers
vern


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

Marketing in action!!!


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

owned. But I bet it was more of a tire battle right there... not it's all wheel drive capabilities.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

highly misleading, and shame on BMW.

traction control systems were turned off on both vehicles. Had Audi's ESP been engaged (which, of course, is the default it is always on unless intentionally disabled by driver, similar to xDrive) both the Audi and BMW would have cleared the ramp....

Of course the ESP would have applied brake to spinning wheels and routed more power to front.

So this test doesn't really "prove" that xDrive is better then Quattro, for virtually all real world driving conditions.

Let's see the test performed while both vehicles have their traction control systems engaged, which is how they are generally intended to be used.


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 22, 2004)

pilotman said:


> highly misleading, and shame on BMW.
> 
> traction control systems were turned off on both vehicles. Had Audi's ESP been engaged (which, of course, is the default it is always on unless intentionally disabled by driver, similar to xDrive) both the Audi and BMW would have cleared the ramp....
> 
> ...


I often find myself needing to disable traction control just so the car doesn't bog down when I'm stuck in snow.


----------



## zhan (Dec 29, 2009)

ive had an a4 and 330xi e46 before and i've never gotten stuck in the snow with the a4, but i have gotten stuck in the snow with 330xi before. 
a4 was running also running on good year RS-A tires (garbage all season tires) while 330xi was running on bridgestone 960AS (high end ultra high performance all-season tires)

i agree its a marketing ploy, as audi awd is a lootttttt better than bmws xdrive


----------



## bcworkz (Dec 18, 2009)

Various brands have used variations of this cheap trick in the past to make Audi look bad. They are taking advantage of a quirk of Audi's Torsen system which has no bearing on real world driving, especially on road. I am no Audi fan, but the Torsen system is a reliable mechanical system that is superior to BMW's cheap computerized clutch wizardry.


----------



## thesmaz (Mar 25, 2005)

the video is funny but if Audi's system is so bad how the hell do they get them on car haulers? Not choosing sides (I'm a BMW owner) just an interesting thought.


----------



## Vince_nj1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to have an Acura MDX and my understanding that the Acura is primarily a front wheel drive vehicle, with the rear wheel drives kicking in as a back-up. BMW on the other hand is primarily a rear wheel drive vehicle with front wheels kicking in as a back up. Can't comment on Audi, but I suspect Audi may be more front wheel drive oriented. I believe that test was specifically designed to take advantage of BMW's rear wheel drive preference, while exploiting Audi's front wheel drive preference. Total marketing ploy..


----------



## SWMc (Jul 26, 2010)

thesmaz said:


> the video is funny but if Audi's system is so bad how the hell do they get them on car haulers? Not choosing sides (I'm a BMW owner) just an interesting thought.


There is a set of rollers on the ramps.


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

pilotman said:


> highly misleading, and shame on BMW.
> 
> *traction control systems were turned off on both vehicles*. ...


Source, please.


----------



## SWMc (Jul 26, 2010)

Vince_nj1 said:


> I used to have an Acura MDX and my understanding that the Acura is primarily a front wheel drive vehicle, with the rear wheel drives kicking in as a back-up. BMW on the other hand is primarily a rear wheel drive vehicle with front wheels kicking in as a back up. Can't comment on Audi, but I suspect Audi may be more front wheel drive oriented. I believe that test was specifically designed to take advantage of BMW's rear wheel drive preference, while exploiting Audi's front wheel drive preference. Total marketing ploy..


If that were the case.... I would think that once the Audi's front wheels got past the rollers it should have taken right off and the BMW would have faultered when it's rear tires got on the rollers.

I suspect that what's happening with the BMW is exactly what it's supposed to do. Once the system senses the least little bit of slip (difference between front and rear) it clamps down on the clutch packs in the transfer case and sends torque to the front. I'm betting the BMW would do it backwards as well.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

I think there is a driver factor to consider in this audi/BMW test. Yeah, may be same person but she clearly was very uncomfortable driving up the ramp.

I love my 330XI 2006 purchased new 12/2005. The XI was absolutely the selling point of this car for me at that time.
Traction and stopping on snow covered roads has been impressive.


----------



## drive by72 (Nov 9, 2010)

MalibuMafiaV said:


> owned. But I bet it was more of a tire battle right there... not it's all wheel drive capabilities.


Amen. I bet my iX could do that, if it sat higher, with the right tires


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

hmr said:


> Source, please.


did you click on the link?

Google if you want, this isn't a disputed fact, the traction control was off on both systems.

This is not a new issue, this test has been done before.

If the traction control had been on in the Audi, I'm almost positive it would have had no problem with the test.

So technically the BMW may be better in this unique situation, with the traction control off....but that is really a meaningless (and highly misleading) conclusion/test on BMWs part...


----------



## loopy756 (Nov 22, 2010)

pilotman said:


> highly misleading, and shame on BMW.
> 
> traction control systems were turned off on both vehicles. Had Audi's ESP been engaged (which, of course, is the default it is always on unless intentionally disabled by driver, similar to xDrive) both the Audi and BMW would have cleared the ramp....
> 
> ...


 The BMW will still tear ass....Hands down BRO!!!!!!


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

@pilotman

Sorry, but it's really just speculation either way concerning whether traction control was on/off. Nothing definitive in those links. 

I'm a little surprised the Audi marketing machine/fanbase, who surely is paying attention, hasn't already responded in some similar fashion setting the record straight about this video, if indeed there is anything to set straight.


----------

